# und zwar (conjugation)



## j-Adore

Frustrated with a lack of process on curbing climate change, young activists are taking matters into their own hands.


"All you can talk about is money and fairy tales of eternal economic growth. Why do we have to clean up the mess that past generations, and your generation, has left us?"

In translating these colloquial sentences into German, I'm not sure if the "haben/hat"-conjugation should match "vergangene Generationen" or "Ihre Generation" in the "und zwar"-parenthetical clause. 


Bei Ihnen geht es offenbar nur um Geld und um Ihre Phantastereien von wegen „das ewige Wirtschaftswachstum“. Wieso sollen wir denn eine Suppe auslöffeln müssen, die vergangene Generationen, *und zwar* vor allem Ihre Generation, uns eingebrockt *haben*/*hat*?


----------



## Gernot Back

There a two different principles regarding the agreement of compound subjects with the verb, so I think both of your versions could be correct. _Und zwar_ is an explicative, rather than a coordinating conjunction, which I think is an additional argument for the singular version agreeing with the latter nominative singular.

But why don't you stick with _Märchen vom ewigen Wirtschaftswachstum_?


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> I think both of your versions could be correct.


Für mich klingt die Pluralangleichung _"...... , die vergangene *Generationen*, und zwar vor allem Ihre Generation, uns eingebrockt *haben*" _wesentlich besser.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> two different principles regarding the agreement of compound subjects with the verb


Handelt es sich da überhaupt um ein "mehrteiliges Subjekt"? Nach näherem Hinschauen  bezweifle ich das.
Siehe.:


> 2.⟨*und zwar*⟩ um es genauer zu sagen
> _Grammatik: leitet eine Erläuterung des vorhergehenden Satzes ein_
> Beispiele:
> er ist ein Dichter, und zwar ein guter
> das ist ein anderer Aspekt der Sache, und zwar ein völlig neuer
> er stellte uns einen Verwandten vor, und zwar seinen Onkel



"_*und zwar* vor allem Ihre Generation_" ist eine nachgestellte Erläuterung, das Verb muss also mit dem Subjekt "die vergangene Generation*en*" angeglichen werden.


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> Bei Ihnen geht es offenbar nur um Geld und um Ihre Phantastereien von wegen „das ewige Wirtschaftswachstum“. Wieso sollen wir denn eine Suppe auslöffeln müssen, die vergangene Generationen, *und zwar* vor allem Ihre Generation, uns eingebrockt *haben*/*hat*?


alternative

_Sie reden immer nur vom Geld und über ihre Phantastereien vom ewigen Wirtschaftswachstum. Wieso sollen/müssen wir die Suppe auslöffeln, die uns vergangene Generationen, und zwar vor allem auch Ihre Generation, eingebrockt hat?_



j-Adore said:


> eine Suppe auslöffeln müssen


Possible, but a lot more idiomatic is "die Suppe auslöffeln" and for colloquial style "auflöffeln müssen" is bit too well phrased.


j-Adore said:


> I'm not sure if the "haben/hat"-conjugation should match "vergangene Generationen" or "Ihre Generation"


In written language I would use "haben" and that is certainly the grammatically correct form, no doubt. The subject is plural and "und zwar" is inserted.

_But_ in a spoken sentence with strong emphasis on "vor allem Ihre Generation!" I intuitively again and again prefer "hat" when I say the sentence out loud, very automatically.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> In written language I would use "haben" and that is certainly the grammatically correct form, no doubt.


I would doubt this is *the* (only) grammatically correct form. For me, the following explanation works like an alternative subject, similar to a compound subject with an _oder_ or _bzw._ as connection.



			
				canoonet.eu said:
			
		

> *A oder B
> entweder A oder B *» verb is singular or plural
> *A bzw. B*
> (...)
> When not all the parts of the subject are singular, the verbform is determined either by the subject part closest  to the verb or by the multiple subject tendency


 canoonet - Verb: Agreement subject-verb: Difficulties number
_Beziehungsweise (bzw.)_, by the way, is a synonym of _und zwar_.

Compare this to a similar case, which incidentally, I heard in an interview with a nutritionist on the radio this morning:


> Schul-Essen, (bzw. seine) Qualität, hat *seinen Preis.


https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=schulessen+wdr5 at 02:40 minutes.

With the following specification of what exactly concerning school meals has its price, this sentence simply sounds wrong. This is not due to the verb _hat_ in the singular, but because of the neuter possessive determiner _seinen_ agreeing with the first part _Schul-Essen_ instead of the second part _Qualität_. Consequently, the headline of the web page reads differently; _*Schulessen in NRW: "Qualität hat ihren Preis"*_.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

I'm just throwing it out there. What do you think about "hinterlassen" statt "einbrocken"?


----------



## Kajjo

Nickle Sydney said:


> What do you think about "hinterlassen" statt "einbrocken"?


It's possible, but quite a different meaning.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> the following explanation works like an alternative subject, similar to a compound subject with an _oder_ or _bzw._ as connection.


Yes, I believe you are right. That corroborates my intuition of using singular (#5, last sentence).


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> _Beziehungsweise (bzw.)_, by the way, is a synonym of _und zwar_.


In einem anderen Kontext mag das stimmen, aber hier eignet es sich m.E. nicht als Synonym.



> Wieso sollen wir denn eine Suppe auslöffeln müssen, die vergangene Generationen, *beziehungsweise*   vor allem Ihre Generation, uns eingebrockt *haben*/*hat*?


Vergl. #4
2.⟨*und zwar*⟩ um es genauer zu sagen


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> In einem anderen Kontext mag das stimmen, aber hier eignet es sich m.E. nicht als Synonym.


That's correct, but it is along the same grammatical outlines of setting a new focus, hence setting a new determiner for congruence. I can follow Gernot's argument. It fits in both examples, i.e. "ihren Preis" and "eingebrockt hat".


----------



## Hutschi

j-Adore said:


> Bei Ihnen geht es offenbar nur um Geld und um Ihre Phantastereien von wegen „das ewige Wirtschaftswachstum“. Wieso sollen wir denn eine Suppe auslöffeln müssen, die vergangene Generationen, *und zwar* vor allem Ihre Generation, uns eingebrockt *haben*/*hat*?


Why do you use "und zwar" at all?
It is not only "Ihre" Generation.
Also generations from past time are included.

You can express the idea to emphasize this generation as in English:


*und vor allem *Ihre Generation, uns eingebrockt *haben*?

I think
die vergangene Generationen - *und Ihre Generation - *uns eingebrockt *haben*?

In this case plural is quite obvious.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Why do you use "und zwar" at all?


_alle Generationen, und zwar vor allem Ihre Generation
= alle Generationen, und ganz besonders auch Ihre Generation_

Das "und zwar vor allem" passt schon. Es ist idiomatisch.


----------



## Hutschi

Naja, ganz nicht.
that* past generations, and your generation, *

past generations are not existent any more .

My mistake here was "alle".

Past generations do not exist, while your generationstill exists.

If we want to translate the original.

Inpragmatical sense all translations are correct and idiomatic.

For a young person, our geneation might be a past generation.
_(Corrected two typos.)_


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> For for a young person, our geneation might be a past generation.


That is another point which I willingly accept.

Auf Deutsch würde ich zum Beispiel "vorausgegangene Generationen" gegenüber "vergangenen Generationen" bevorzugen, weil "vorausgegangene" auch noch lebende einbezieht, während "vergangen" schon etwas hart ist, auf noch lebende Zeitgenossen anzuwenden. Aber das hat nichts mit "und zwar" zu tun; das passt so oder so ganz gut, finde ich.


----------



## Hutschi

I thought about it to avoid the number agrrement problem with the verb. This was the main reason.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> past generations are not existent any more .


_So_ habe ich das nicht verstanden. (Es stimmt, dass "_vergangene _Generationen" hier nicht passt.)


Kajjo said:


> Auf Deutsch würde ich zum Beispiel "vorausgegangene Generationen" gegenüber "vergangenen Generationen" bevorzugen


Ich würde mit "frühere/ vorhergehende Generationen" übersetzen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Nickle Sydney said:


> I'm just throwing it out there. What do you think about "hinterlassen" statt "einbrocken"?


"Suppe einbrocken" (und "auslöffeln") is an idiom ("Redensart"), so why should you use "hinterlassen" instead of "einbrocken"?
suppe eingebrockt
sich die Suppe einbrocken sich etwas einbrocken


----------



## Hutschi

"Hinterlassen" is fine, and it follows the original sentence in formality. To use "Suppe einbrocken" is more idiomatic in German, especially following rhetorical rules. It is much stronger.

If you consider English "mess", the sentence as whole works better with "Suppe einbrocken/auslöffeln" in strength.

If you use "hinterlassen" it does not work with "Suppe".  You have to find another way to translate "mess" (Schweinerei, Schlamassel, etc.)

PS:
Suppe einbrocken/auslöffeln is a very common and idiomatic idiom in German Language.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> If you use "hinterlassen" it does not work with "Suppe".


 Indeed.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> If you use "hinterlassen" it does not work with "Suppe". You have to find another way to translate "mess" (Schweinerei, Schlamassel, etc.)


@Nickle Sydney
Yes, if you don't use the idiom with "Suppe" you can/should translate "to leave" as "hinterlassen".
OK Boomer, warum müssen *wir* den Dreck beseitigen, den frühere Generationen uns hinterlassen haben, und zwar vor allem *Ihre* Generation.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

OK Zoomer, ich verstehe es jetzt.   Das verb "einbrocken" war einfach neu für mich. Ich habe anfänglich nicht verstanden, das war eine Redewendung.


----------



## Hutschi

Where it comes from:

The original idiom/saying is

Die Suppe, die man sich einbrockt, muss man auch auslöffeln.

You have to eat the soup, you put breadcrumps in.   (It was a German tradition to put breadcrumps into potatoe soup.)

In the original it is positive, but as idiom it often says: There are consequences. (You'll have to bear the consequences. This is what the original sentence says. Future generations will have to bear the consequences of our actions. So future generation müssen die Suppe auslöffeln, die wir ihnen einbrocken, in a metaphorical sense.)


----------

